# Looking For RAAM Crew



## ultraracenews (Apr 7, 2011)

RAAM racer is looking to fill a vacant crew position for this year's race. Somebody with bike mechanic skills could really help her out. 

If interested, contact me, John Foote at [email protected] 

Thanks


----------

